# ماهو الفرق بين ahu وال fcu



## الأمين حسن (6 يناير 2012)

ساعدوني ارجوكم في فهم الفرق بين هذين المصطلحين ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (6 يناير 2012)

اخي العزيز : 
An *air handler*, or *air handling unit* (often abbreviated to *AHU*), is a device used to condition and circulate air as part of a heating, ventilating, and air-conditioning (*HVAC*) system. An air handler is usually a large metal box containing a blower, heating or cooling elements, filter racks or chambers, sound attenuators, and dampers. Air handlers usually connect to ductwork that distributes the conditioned air through the building and returns it to the AHU. Sometimes AHUs discharge (_supply_) and admit (_return_) air directly to and from the space served without ductwork.

Small air handlers, for local use, are called *terminal units*, and may only include an air filter, coil, and blower; these simple terminal units are called blower coils or fan coil units. A larger air handler that conditions 100% outside air, and no recirculated air, is known as a *makeup air unit* (*MAU*). An air handler designed for outdoor use, typically on roofs, is known as a *packaged unit* (*PU*) or *rooftop unit* (*RTU*).

A *fan coil unit* (FCU) is a simple device consisting of a heating or cooling coil and fan. It is part of an HVAC system found in residential, commercial, and industrial buildings. Typically a fan coil unit is not connected to ductwork, and is used to control the temperature in the space where it is installed, or serve multiple spaces. It is controlled either by a manual on/off switch or by thermostat.

Due to their simplicity, fan coil units are more economical to install than ducted or central heating systems with air handling units. However, they can be noisy because the fan is within the same space. Unit configurations are numerous including horizontal (ceiling mounted) or vertical (floor mounted).
​


----------



## الأمين حسن (6 يناير 2012)

الله يرحم والديك ويجزيك كل الخير


----------



## hazemhany (6 يناير 2012)

بأختصار شديد ..ال AHU l ممكن تستخد مع اي نظام سواء All Water system يعني مع تشيلر او All Air system وده يعني ان الكويل الخاص بها ممكن يمر به مياه او فريون ..وغالبا لا يكون داخل ال space يكون في اعلي المبني ويخرج منه Duct الي داخل ال Space ,ايضا ممكن ان يتم ادخال هواء فريش له مع الهواء الراجع من ال Space,, 
اما في حالة ال FCU فتستخدم مع All water system فقط اي التشيلير وتكون صغيرة الحجم اي اصغر من AHU وتوجد بداخل ال Space وتستخدم الهواء 100 % return اي لايمكن ادخال هواء فريش لها الا بطرق تكون غير تقليدية وبنفس الوقت غير عملية ..

ياريت اكون افدتك ..ولو عندك اي استفسار تاني لا تتردد ...


----------



## الأمين حسن (8 يناير 2012)

الله يجزيكم كل الخير ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## asdmasr (8 يناير 2012)

ahu اكبر

ahu اكثر تعقيدا من ناحية التركيب والتجهيزات

ahu تستخدم فريش اير مع ريترن او فريش اير كامل فى بعض الاحيان ..

لكنfcu بتدور الهواء بتاع الاوضة فقط وفى بعض الاحيان القليلة جدا بتستخدم بريمارى اير

ahu تغذى الدكتات لكن fcu لايوجد بها دكتات..تغذيتهامباشرة للمكان

ahu بها اجزاء للترطيب والتسخين و fcu لايوجد بها

fcu اكثر ضوضاء من ahu

والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## شرشر الجديد (17 مايو 2012)

*fcu المكونات كويل مروحة -فلتر ودي حجم صغيروبتكوم بعملية تبريد الهواء و تدويرة داخل الغرفة ولا يوجد هواء فرش
AHU بتكون كبيرة في الحجم والمكونات اكتر كويل تبريد وتسخين فلاتر ويوجد انواع كثيرة علي حسب التطبيق ....................الخ وبتكون فيها هواء فرش عشان كدة بتستخدم في المستشفيات وتوصل ب دكت و التوزيع عن طريق الدفيوزر*


----------



## khaled lc (17 ديسمبر 2013)

thnk you


----------



## zanitty (17 ديسمبر 2013)

مع احترامى للاراء السابقه الا ان اقرب اجابه هى اجابه الاخ العراقى غير ان ما ذكر بان ال FCU لا يركب علبيها مجارى هواء غير صحيح لانه يمكن تركيب مجارى هواء لها و لا توجد ادنى مشكله فى ذلك

اما بالنسبه لاخونا حازم هانى فانه غير صحيح ان ال FCU تعمل مع التشيلد واتر فقط حيث انه توجد FCU تعمل بالفريون و لها وحده ضاغط خارجيه و هى موجوده و مشهوره ايضا و ليست حالات استثنائيه

اماا ما ذكره اخونا اسد مصر بان ال FCU تدور هواء الغرفه فقط فهو ايضا غير صحيح حيث يمكن امداد مجارى هواء طازج تمتزج مع هواء الغرفه الراجع فى علبه Plenium ثم تدخل الى المروحه 

كما اشرت فى اول المشاركه ان اقرب اجابه هى اجابه اخونا العراقى 

و اود ان اوضح بعض الفرق باختصار شديد 
الفرق يظهر فى الاسم 
AHU ترجمتها وحده معالجه هواء ... اى انه يمكنك اكثر التحكم فى خصائص الهواء من خلالها و يمكن اضافه الفلاتر بمختلف انواعها اليها و يمكن مثلا اضافه لمبات الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه او او او او ... الخ 
باختصار شديد هى وحده لمعالجه الهواء و ليس فقط تبريده و انما توصيفه ايضا و يوجد منها استطاعات تصل الى القدره على اامداد ب 80 الف قدم مكعب لكل دقيقه و ضغطها الاستاتيكى لا محدود

FCU هى ووده ملف و مروحه اى ان نظريه عملها تعتمد على ملف تبريد و مروحه تقوم بدفع الهواء خلال الملف و لا توجد عليها الا الفلاتر العاديه كفلتر الالمونيوم و فى الغالب تكون ذات استطاعات صغيره و ضغط استاتيكى محدود


----------



## عبده طلبه (22 ديسمبر 2013)

مهندس زانيتى 
أريد كتالوجات لعمل selection ل fcu dx system التى تعمل بالفريون التى تحدثت عنها فى المشاركة لو عندك أى من الشركات الاتية york و SKM و carrier


----------



## zanitty (22 ديسمبر 2013)

عبده طلبه قال:


> مهندس زانيتى
> أريد كتالوجات لعمل selection ل fcu dx system التى تعمل بالفريون التى تحدثت عنها فى المشاركة لو عندك أى من الشركات الاتية york و SKM و carrier


الكتالوجات موجوده لكنها كتالوجات للوحدات القياسيه 
السلكشن يقوم عمله المورد يا سيدى عن طريق برامج كومبيوتر خاصه بمنتجه


----------



## فقيه العرب (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ما قصرتم شباب شرحكم وافي وكافي واستفدنا منكم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AHMADBHIT (26 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا
اولا كما تفضلوا الاخوه الاحبابfcu يوجد به مقاسات كبيرة وشركة تراين عملت وحدات حتي 20 طن تبريدوازيد شكرا


----------



## عبده طلبه (27 ديسمبر 2013)

zanitty قال:


> الكتالوجات موجوده لكنها كتالوجات للوحدات القياسيه
> السلكشن يقوم عمله المورد يا سيدى عن طريق برامج كومبيوتر خاصه بمنتجه


أريد أى كتالوجات متاحة للفان كويل


----------



## zxzx (20 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا و جميع المشاركين على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Nile Man (20 مايو 2014)

م زناتى الله ينور


----------



## drmady (20 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فى الجميع ، وجزاك الله خيرا استاذى الكبير م . احمد الزيني على المعلومات القيمة والتصحيح السديد حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## sharaf911 (22 مايو 2014)

الله يفتح عليكم وينور عليكم معلومات رائعة وبالاخص استاذنا زانيتي الله يكرمه


----------



## romancaman (24 مايو 2014)

شكرا على الشرح الوافى


----------

